# Seed root problem!!!



## old blue (Aug 4, 2008)

I got 5 fem ak47 auto x lowryder 2 seeds from the Doc this week and started germing them via paper towel method on heating pad on low, the other day. well, day 2 was uneventful, but morning of day 3(today), 3 of them had 1/4" tap root, 1 was just breaking, and the last nada.  Well, it's now the end of day 3, and i come home to check on my babies and this is what i find! 1 of them is fine, with stil it's 1/4-3/8" tap root, the unopened seed is still unopened, and the other 3 have taproots that turned BROWN! Please tell me they didn't kick the bucket! :-(  I did EXACTLY what everyone on here says to do. They were germed at 90*, in a dark place.  Here is a pic showing what they look like now.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2008)

I generally plant them as soon as I see a tap root.  The seeds do not have much stored energy, so I would recommend getting them into your medium now.

How much are we *****ing with the genetics with a seed like a feminized  autoflowering hybrid cross?????


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 4, 2008)

I too believe the genetics has gone done over the past years. Too much screwing with a good thing. My dad once told me,"if it is not broken why fix it?"


----------



## old blue (Aug 4, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I generally plant them as soon as I see a tap root.  The seeds do not have much stored energy, so I would recommend getting them into your medium now.
> 
> How much are we *****ing with the genetics with a seed like a feminized  autoflowering hybrid cross?????



ok, i planted them in some rockwool today and the one with the white root is doing well, 1 of the brown rooted ones is lookin better, 1 unchanged, 1 had the brown root get slimy and fall off (takin it that 1 is deff dead), and the unopened 1 is still unopened. is there anything i can do to encourage it to open. (maybe read it stories or sing to it or something? lol)

after i planted them, i put them under a humidity dome about 5 inches away from a 40watt cfl. I just wanted to make sure this is the best way to encourage growth, being it's the first time i ever have grown from seed.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Aug 4, 2008)

It sounds like your on the right track, Old blue. Just keep an eye on them and the cubes moist and you should see some improvement. Not to discourage you but i had a few little tap roots turn brown on me and i think it was from leaving them germing to long with the heat and all, but none of mine recovered, so good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> ok, i planted them in some rockwool today and the one with the white root is doing well, 1 of the brown rooted ones is lookin better, 1 unchanged, 1 had the brown root get slimy and fall off (takin it that 1 is deff dead), and the unopened 1 is still unopened. is there anything i can do to encourage it to open. (maybe read it stories or sing to it or something? lol)
> 
> after i planted them, i put them under a humidity dome about 5 inches away from a 40watt cfl. I just wanted to make sure this is the best way to encourage growth, being it's the first time i ever have grown from seed.



A slimy brown root that fell off probably means too much water and/or heat.  I would remove the humidity dome and move the light a little farther away.  I never use a humidity done over my seedlings, just clones.  You are going to need more light right away.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 5, 2008)

sound like u got bad water,   next time use bottled water to germ it up, I hope that helps..  brown water, yeech... lol


----------



## old blue (Aug 5, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> sound like u got bad water,   next time use bottled water to germ it up, I hope that helps..  brown water, yeech... lol



No, i don't have brown WATER, i have brown roots! lol.  I strictly use ph balanced distilled bottled water.


----------



## old blue (Aug 5, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> A slimy brown root that fell off probably means too much water and/or heat.  I would remove the humidity dome and move the light a little farther away.  I never use a humidity done over my seedlings, just clones.  You are going to need more light right away.



Thanks goddess, i followed what u said.  i also added a 2nd 40 watt cfl and moved them about 12 inches away.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2008)

old blue said:
			
		

> Thanks goddess, i followed what u said.  i also added a 2nd 40 watt cfl and moved them about 12 inches away.



Let us know how they are doing.


----------



## old blue (Aug 10, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Let us know how they are doing.



Ok, well the 1 good 1 has broken the rockwool surface and looks to be doing well. and i gently opened up the others rockwool to see and 2 of those look to be doing well, and 2 look to be dead.  But i'm happy with 3 out of 5. Because they're feminised anyway, so hopefully i'll get 3 def females. But all 5 woulda been nice! ;-)


----------

